# Tough decision and 4 questions on Look...



## tyroja00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, on a whim, I just purchased a brand new 2002 Look AL384 frameset w/o knowing squat about it. I currently own a 2005 Lemond Maillot Jaune with Campy Record and Mavic Ksyrium SL's. I bought the AL384 as a second bike and for bad weather since the Lemond has a steel spine. I actually purchased the Look from this website's classifieds for $460 shipped. It is in route to me (yes I checked the guy out the best I could and I used Paypal). 

Question #1 - Was this a good purchase?
Question #2 - What size front derailleur do I need?
Question #3 - I can't find anything on this bike except in French (which I don't know). What is the geometry? How does it ride? I think another member here owns one.
Question #4 - Did this bike ever come with an all carbon fork? I read somewhere that it came with the LDS4 which has an alloy steerer and tube. This fork is totally carbon and comes with a compression nut. It looks almost like the LDS4 but with a carbon tube and steerer. It matches the frameset exactly so what fork is it?

Finally, I need advice. Two days ago I decided to buy a house and need extra funds to do some repairs to it. So, I have to get rid of one of these frames (I was going to dress the Look up in Record/Chorus). Which should I get rid of? I can't test drive the Look as I would have to breakdown the Lemond first. The Look is alum/carbon stays so it would be better in bad weather (I'm a rust freak) but I don't want to sell the Lemond, get on the Look and hate it. Maybe, I should switch components and try it out for one good ride and if I like it box up the Lemond and sell it. Does anyone have any input.  

Thanks,
Trinoh


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I used to own one. If you tell what size you bought, I'll send you the geometry. My 384 came with a full carbon HSC3 fork. I paid $898 on closeout at Excel Sports 2 years ago, so i'd say you got a good deal. I can't remember what size the front derailleur was but it wasn't 1 1/8.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd build it up and try it for a while. I've never been on one (much less seen one), but ride quality is so subjective that I'd try it for yourself. See which one you like best. FWIW-there aren't a whole lot of Lemonds out there, but there are really VERY FEW Look AL384's, if that makes any difference to you


----------



## tyroja00 (Feb 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> I used to own one. If you tell what size you bought, I'll send you the geometry. My 384 came with a full carbon HSC3 fork. I paid $898 on closeout at Excel Sports 2 years ago, so i'd say you got a good deal. I can't remember what size the front derailleur was but it wasn't 1 1/8.


Thanks Dave,
It is a size 53. How did you like it? 

Yeah, I think that I will dress it up and try it out for a couple of 30 milers through the hills and flats around here. Then, if it fits me well, I'll try to sell the Lemond MJ. I think I'd get more out of the Lemond frame anyway and that is my ultimate goal.


----------

